# Point Reyes National Seashore



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Exposures from a few different trips to Point Reyes over the years. I saw a dolphin near the lighthouse and elephant seals at Drake's Bay. Sometimes people see whales but I have not seen them yet.




























A hiking trip


























































































A bike trip from outside the park to Drake's Bay. It was very windy that day so we didn't go to the lighthouse. It was my first time riding to this part of the park and the wind and rolling hills made for a more difficult trip than I expected.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

We rode to near the entrance to Point Reyes from Embarcadero one time.


















































































Near Inverness


























































































Stinson Beach



























Sun going down. Still a ways to go. Multiple mechanicals on this ride.




































Last tube change for the day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh great, one more place to add to my must see list now! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

where are the Elk?


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing...!

I used to live in SF. Your pictures really make me miss that part of the country. So many great places to ride!

While en route to Point Reyes, have you ever stopped @ Johnson's Oyster Farm...? Think the name may have changed to Drakes Bay Oyster Co. these days... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful place. Pictures are great.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx*

that's 'home' for me
spent so much time there during my childhood
Nice shot of BoBo Land looking North from Stinson. My brother has property there.
There are some great little private beaches on the Tomales side if you are willing to walk a bit


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice.

For those that don't often have a chance to ride in that area, the last two days of Sierra to the Sea goes through some of that territory.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

You've got a Nice Eye for pics! Sure makes me miss home too. As a kid, we used to "picinic" at Pt Reyes often.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Been out to Point Reyes a couple of times, and both times it was _w.i.n.d.y_. I think there are some trees near your shot #3 that grow on about a 30 degree angle from that. Man, I'd love to ride through there...


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the great photos of an area I have never been to. Very beautiful photos.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Neat. We love riding out there, except just about every single time it is drizzling and windy. Amazing area though.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

MB1 said:


> Oh great, one more place to add to my must see list now!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Come on out and I'll ride it with you and Miss M. The last set of shots are a little over 200 km for the day. You guys will have to do the second lap without me. Those were in November so the days were shorter.

Thanks for all the comments. 

I'm missing some photos and I think they included elk and elephant seals. I guess I will need to go back again.

I haven't been to Johnson's but that sounds like a good one to know about. On the last set of photos taken I ate a burrito in Point Reyes Station about the size of a Nerf football. I could barely reach my handlebars and had trouble keeping up with everyone for the first half hour or so.

Cool ATP. I didn't know you were from here. I ride with one of the guys whose family has the farm with the produce stand (Gospel Flat Farm) in Bolinas.

I'd like to go to Point Reyes and camp for the weekend. Even as a two day trip however getting to the lighthouse and back to SF would be one long day.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful photos. Also I congratulate you on riding out there--I almost got blown away when I got out of the car on Point Reyes!


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

So pretty. Thanks for sharing. 
Girchy and I are relieved that our trip to Utah is presumably going forward as planned, but we also started to get excited about the prospect of going to San Francisco as an alternative. I imagine we'll make it there in a year or two. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Great pictures.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I used to do that ride when I lived in SF -

Thanks for the memories


----------

